# Molting Problems.



## pondscum (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I've had a few mantids die because of bad molts lately. 2 out of my 9 died while trying to molt to L3. So I tried increasing the humidity, but now another is molting and he is molting on the ground. Now his legs are stuck in the old skin. What should I do? I tried carefully pulling him free, but it won't come off. Thanks for any ideas.

-Scum


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 17, 2008)

pondscum said:


> Well, I've had a few mantids die because of bad molts lately. 2 out of my 9 died while trying to molt to L3. So I tried increasing the humidity, but now another is molting and he is molting on the ground. Now his legs are stuck in the old skin. What should I do? I tried carefully pulling him free, but it won't come off. Thanks for any ideas.-Scum


Well what species. How big is container.


----------



## pondscum (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, he died last night. I got him out of his old skin, but none of his legs were working right. Then he just died. And to answer your question, I think he was a chinese mantis.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2008)

If they get stuck most of the time there is nothing you can do.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

If he's still in the middle of molting, you can tape the ends of the (old) legs and hang the tape somewhere. It's worked for me before. B)


----------



## scum, too lazy to log in (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I had tried pinning him up by his old skin, that didn't work either. But if it happens again that does seem like a good method to use. Thank you all for your input.

-Scum


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't be discouraged if they don't moult well. If all the species that died moulting were chinese, that's quite typical. The chinese species generally are more susceptible to that.


----------

